# your LEAST liked primarch?



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

everyone does whos your favorite so i decided to mix things up a bit >. who and why is your least favorite primarch.

my least favorite is Logar. if it wasnt for him the heresy may not have happened at all. plus he wanted to worship something so badly he didnt care what it was.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, don't hate on Lorgar. Sure, he was a religious fanatic. Sure, he probably made Torquemada look like a kind hearted fellow. Sure, he probably burned countless world for not believing the Emperor was a god. Sure, he probably damned countless souls to be devoured by Chaos... You know what, nevermind. He was a bastard. Continue.

_Back to the original question:_
My least favorite primarch is the super-smurf himself, Roboute Guilliman. Why? Its simple really. He is a bureaucrat. Sure, he may have been able to build a massive legion and his own little empire. However, it was him that stripped the Space Marines of their power. He splintered with his little Codex Astartes, turning the greatest fighting force in the universe into a bunch of self-important tin-fiefdoms. Besides, this guy reminds me way too much of some freakish gene-splicing accident involving a motivational speakers and Bill Lumbergh. I am sure his purity seals are probably fucking TPS reports.


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

My least favourite is Khan. Put don't the gun and come play with the big boys you Douche bag.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Lion El' Johnson

For making his entire Legion wear dresses and be so god damned emo.

And I'll just jump on the bandwagon and say i hate Roboute Guilliman too.:victory:


----------



## Profawesome (Nov 30, 2008)

Ultramarines are just so easy to hate.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

Johnny Genocide said:


> And I'll just jump on the bandwagon and say i hate Roboute Guilliman too.


Thank you, but my hatred for the Super-Smurf has nothing to do with a bandwagon, or others, or juggling. There is no band wagon here. Nor is there a beaver wearing a tuxedo. My hatred is original and fluff inspired. Besides, I play Word Bearers, so I have to hate him. And I have to enjoy Gregorian chants. My minis said so.


----------



## Alex (Jan 19, 2008)

Guilliman, seems to be a recurring theme here.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Guilliman, for taking the greatest fighting force known to mankind, and turning them into boy scout troops, never mind the fact he spends his days sitting in a bubble with a hole in his neck where he got shanked.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lion. Thou who ist indecisive ist a dick.

Also, Alpharius/Omegon. Lying isn't in my nature. Nothing that he or their legion do sits right with me, taking everything past the point of belief. Whoever goes "I know- I'll make it so that they're all the same person, or so they claim" is just proving that they've made probably the peak of their writing career and is on their way downhill. Next stop is "it was all a dream".


----------



## Ferrus Manus (Apr 28, 2008)

well i picked Gulliman because i dont like him and everybody hates him, he thinks he too superior to all other primarchs and astrates, he's got 50% :biggrin:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Guilliman.

The fluff often tries to force feed us the idea he's the best primarch with the best legion, but it's not true. He only did well during the heresy by sheer numbers alone, he was mortally wounded by Fulgrim (who is a bit of an idiot and a sissy), is apparently healing in statis (which merely slows down or stops time- if he heals in it shouldn't he heal faster out side it?), and his chapter are hypocrites who don't follow the Codex Astartes fully- for example an empire of there own and 'nid hunters.


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

cant stand Guilliman accusing dorn like that and splitting the legions into chapters


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Sanguinus, everyone loves him, everyone hates Logar, I am the opposite of everyone, I am noone!


----------



## Discy (Oct 23, 2008)

Fulgrim, because A: he worships Slaanesh; B: he wears pink; and C: he's wierd.
I also hate that Ultrasmurf primarch, whatshisface, he was just so boring I can't even remember his name...


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

TBH all the traitor primarchs are cool, a lot of loyal ones are good as well. But big papa smurf seems to be the most annoying primarch, spawning the vanilla marines.


----------



## CamTheApostle (Oct 31, 2008)

You know what? I am changing my vote. Guilliman is getting too much hate here. I do think my purity seal script TPS reports was clever, but I refuse to allow myself to be grouped in the hate wagon. So I am changing my vote.

I hate the primarch of the Second Legion! He is so....

*BEEP! BEEP!*

_We interrupt your regularly scheduled rant to bring you a test of the emergency posting service. If this was a real emergency, we wouldn't take the time to post something. Instead, we would be running around in circles screaming, then collapse to the floor and sob like a small child. Thank you._

*BEEP! BEEP!*

...and that is why I hate the primarch of the Second Legion. DAMN HIM!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Why all the hate for Roboute?! That dude pulled the Imperium out of the aftermath of the Heresy _all on his own_. And what's this bullshit about him being a bureaucrat? Bureaucrats are useless and I seriously doubt any so-called bureaucrats could kick as much sheer ass as Guilliman.

Well that's my rant; jump on whatever bandwagon you want 

As for me, the primarch I absolutely hate the most would have to be Fulgrim. His head is stuck so far up his ass that it actually replaces itself on his shoulders and makes it seem like nothing is wrong with him. That, and he's a total pussy; he wore pink _before_ the Heresy (technically amethyst, but only pussies get technical) and makeup; since he wasn't in an Glam Band that makes him a pussy.

My vote would've gone to Fulgrim, but he's just a pussy; and every pussy needs a dick, so my vote went to the dickiest dickhead of all (fluff) time; Horus. After all the Horus Heresy literature I've read, I still cannot find a legitimate reason for him to turn on the Emperor.


----------



## LimitingFactor (Jan 11, 2009)

All the lapdogs are axe fodder.

I voted Lion.... i just think the name is a little kh'orny.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Its got to be the Lion, if only after reading Descent of Angels.... Funking Lion...


----------



## Brother Anubus (Feb 26, 2008)

i hate them all in there little way but i voted Guilliman just because i hate the UltraSmurfs


----------



## NOON (Aug 22, 2008)

I despize Fulgrim with every fiber of my being(or somthing like that). He is a vain, selfserving, hedonistic ego-bastard. He is the type of guy that all the girls love, but is gay so their attentions are waisted and alot of the straight guys lose girlfreinds (or prospective girls) to him. I know one guy like that in my school, and I HATE him.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Gotta go with Dorn because he has no personality to speak of.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

I choose Mortarion. Whiny ass. Oh no the Emperor killed the bastard who enslaved me. I wanted to do it. ME. No one understands me. Except Horus. He understands me. He would have let go and die trying to kill my foster dad. 

What a tit. I like the Death Guard (pre-heresy) though. I'll stand here and shoot, someone else can do that whole manoeuvering thing.


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

I cant see why people dont like the Lion (mumble mumble, dont know what they are talking about mumble mumble) But it was papa smurf for me. Hes so full of himself!


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

wow everyone hates the big smurf. thanks for the posts. i had no idea we hate Guilliman so much. we should make a club. i think the codex astartes was a good idea in the begining. but now we need the bigger numbers


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

I like the Dark Angels, but Lion El'Johnson was a cowardly treasonous slimebag.

But he doesn't get my vote.

I hate the Ultramarines, and Robute Guillman is an ass.

But he doesn't get my vote.

No, I'm gonna go with Fulgrim. Put down the goddamn needle and man up you prancing git.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I've always found Leman Russ a bit cliche-- to the point where I find him, for lack of a better word, extremely lame. Where most of the Primarchs have character flaws or some pseudo-mythological basis that makes them interesting, this guy's just an angry, angry drunk viking. Where Fulgrim is Adonis, and Sanguinius is Jesus, and Horus is Lucifer, Leman Russ is just a drunk with a big stick. He's not even Odin, which is generally what people point to as Russ' mythological basis-- that's, interestingly enough, Magnus, who is betrayed by his own father at Ragnarok. 

I find Papa Smurf as boring as the rest of you, in the grand scheme of things, but he has a definite place in the game, and a place amongst the Primarchs. Yeah, he was a great warrior, but where his brothers were known for their skills with a sword, he became noteworthy for his writings, and the intellectual in me respects that. He's like Sun-Tzu, with a Spartan flavoring instead of a Chinese one. Does that make him the best of the Primarchs? Certainly not. Far from it. But it takes him out of the running for the worst. Hate the Ultramarines for how Games Workshop plugs 'em, not the man responsible for 'em in the fluff.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree with those who said Fulgrim is a prick. They already listed the reasons i was gonna put down, so it'd be kinda pointless? =x

DOWN WITH FULGRIM!


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I would have loved to have voted Guilliman but a Primarch called Lionel cannot and will not be forgiven, Lionel, what the f£$k were they thinking?!?


----------



## bloodangels4life (Dec 28, 2008)

i would say my most least fave primark is fulgrim and his stupid painting as you no he is the primark of the emperor's children who remind me of snobs thay think thay better than all the other imperium army's and he should of listend to the Eldrad Ulthran's warning about the heresy other than thinking he no better and he stole back the hammer off ferrus manus not gd


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Lion El'Johnson all the way, the fluff for the Dark Angels pretty much boils down to - Lion fucked up managing his legion so badly that half of them turned, not to Chaos, just against him. When he came back to discover this he decided that bombarding his home planet into oblivion was obviously the best solution to his fuck up.

What a prick.

If anyone needs any more convincing of this - go read Angels of Darkness by Gav Thorpe, despite not writing about Dwarves he manages to do a very good job of talking about Lion from the perspective of a rational member of the fallen.


----------



## G_Morgan (Mar 3, 2008)

Big Papa Smurf is an idiot who's saving grace was as follows

End of Horus Heresy. Sanguinius is dead. The Blood Angels, Space Wolves and Imperial Fists are at breaking point. The Ultramarines turn up after pansying about in the arse end of the galaxy when the others were in a spot of bother.

RG: I can't help but notice that none of you have armies left to speak of. Also did you notice just how shiny and undented my Ultramarines are. Helps when you sit back and let everyone else do all the fighting.

RD: What's your point nerd?

RG: The point is that I have the biggest army and you are now going to listen to me. Finally I get to play toy soldiers with the entire galaxy!

Basically RG won because he was a gimp and avoided the important fight and let the real primarchs get wiped out.


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh I thought it was because he was slowed down by the Word Bearers who unleashed millions of daemons on his legion. At least he wasn't a coward like my Primarch who sat about waiting to see what went down. He is an ass too but I simply love the Dark Angel too much to dislike them. Can't wait for the next Horus Heresy book on them too!


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

Lorgar is in my opinion a grumpy spoiled brat. He gets given a space marine legion , gets told off and runs off to chaos.

That's not being grateful.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Spot The Grot said:


> Lorgar is in my opinion a grumpy spoiled brat. He gets given a space marine legion , gets told off and runs off to chaos.
> 
> That's not being grateful.


Yeah, told off because he was too busy increasing the false emperor's hold on the hearts and minds of his people to bother with killing a couple orks here or there.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

I judged on the relative originality/personality of the Primarchs. Dorn seems like the last on the list. He's perfectly content. No hidden agenda, heresies, not even a haughty attitude. BORING.


----------



## Komrad (Oct 30, 2008)

i wanna join the super smurf wagon :biggrin: for HE is a boring rule related 'NERD' in every sense of the word, the Ultra's are just to obediant, there not unique, there to NORMAL :ireful2:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

wasted my vote before i actually read the opening post. but my vote goes for dorn. hate the bastard for his cocksure attitude and his i cannot tell a lie bullshit. pride is the downfall of all man and he wore his pride like clothing. after the Olympian Perturabo beat the living shit out of his legion he finally saw how truly terrible his pride was and scurried off to go die on a chaos ship in the eye. I HATE Rogal Dorn. bastard.....


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Agamenon. Seriously, maybe if the Emperor is so darn smart, why did he put *him* in charge of space marines? And after denying him a chance to save the people he loved, no less? 

I mean, the guy had wires in the head that made him crazy. Really. Bad fluff there, homes.


----------



## lord Sanguinius (Jan 13, 2009)

DOWN WITH SUPER SMIRF.. yes why not i mean if anyone's seen the results ultra boy is the most hated guy even more than any chaos legion. i hate him because he was ment to be so smart and when the heresy kicked off he didn't have a clue for ages:mrgreen:


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Fugital357 said:


> Agamenon. Seriously, maybe if the Emperor is so darn smart, why did he put *him* in charge of space marines? And after denying him a chance to save the people he loved, no less?
> 
> I mean, the guy had wires in the head that made him crazy. Really. Bad fluff there, homes.


Agamenon was a greek general not a Primarch


----------



## Ezekiface 73 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wish i could chane my vote, to Leman Russ... The pansy...


----------



## Deathguard (Dec 17, 2007)

_Captain Bland_, Leader of the _Band of Bland_, Roboute Guilliman.

He took the most badarse and awesome fighting force in the galaxy and set about methodically and ruthlessly undermining both it's "HOLY GOD-EMPEROR AWESOME" factor and it's ability to kill anything.

And he was able to do his because rather than helping out his so-called "God" he was occupied on the other side of nowhere dealing with... well, nobody is really sure. Probably two Flamers of Tzeentch and an aspiring champion - only they had to work out the logistics and the order in which they would engage. And this *apparently took longer than the Heresy* did.

Go _die_, characterless BlandSmurfs. For Sanguinius dines at the side of the Emperor -> 
EVEN IN DEATH, OUR PRIMARCH IS MORE AWESOME THAN YOURS.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Lorgar hes a nobber tbh..i think i might be the first to say this but i dont mind head smurf man in fact yeah hes cool, better then lorgar at any rate!


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Deathguard said:


> _Captain Bland_, Leader of the _Band of Bland_, Roboute Guilliman.
> 
> He took the most badarse and awesome fighting force in the galaxy and set about methodically and ruthlessly undermining both it's "HOLY GOD-EMPEROR AWESOME" factor and it's ability to kill anything.
> 
> ...


But back in those days they were heavily against all the God Emperor thing. Majorally atheist back then.

Anyway, its Horus that sends the Ultramarines off to the other side of the Galaxy


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

Now thinking about I change to lionel. Only because he made such a boring legion, which wastes a whole chapter codex that could have been on someone else.

Why the stick for Fulgrim he's quite awesome (and anyway your just jealous lol) plus the HH Fulgrim book is my favourite one so far.


----------



## War$m!7H (Jun 20, 2008)

fulgrim is a big girl. xD

<333


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

so fulgrim spends more time in a mirror then fighting doesnt mean hes not a cool guy. but i do feel bad for him. hes the only one who has no control over his body(whats left of it)


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

weasly said:


> Now thinking about I change to lionel. Only because he made such a boring legion, which wastes a whole chapter codex that could have been on someone else.


Hey, the Lion may be eight kinds of lame... but the Dark Angels kick seventy-seven kinds of posterior. Pity their Primarch brought undying shame upon them, of course.



> Why the stick for Fulgrim he's quite awesome


Because for all his poncy Git-ness, he still has no real conception of actual elegance. All the drawbacks of being an effete prettyboy, none of the good.


----------



## weasly (Jun 18, 2008)

DA arent a good army really. You're better off painting marines like DA then using the marines codex, just because its so much better. The only good combo really is a full ravenwing/deathwing army, except for that normal marines beat them at everything.

Also in the fluff to do with DA isnt it supposed to be that Lionel was going to just side with whoever won the heresy, but Luther wanted to stay loyalist. Thats why they hunt the "fallen" because otherwise they would tell the truth.


----------



## emerald flame (Jun 9, 2008)

While I dislike several of the Primarchs "just because".. the one that sticks in my head is Ferrus Manus.

The reason...... THE NAME!!! 

Ferrus (as in iron)
Manus

Iron Man????

Come on.... that is just too cheesy for my liking. :nono:

That's why I voted for him.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

"Manus" is "hand."


Just FYI



weasly said:


> DA arent a good army really. You're better off painting marines like DA then using the marines codex, just because its so much better. The only good combo really is a full ravenwing/deathwing army, except for that normal marines beat them at everything.


Mmm-hmmm. Whatever helps you sleep at night.



> Also in the fluff to do with DA isnt it supposed to be that Lionel was going to just side with whoever won the heresy, but Luther wanted to stay loyalist. Thats why they hunt the "fallen" because otherwise they would tell the truth.


Uh.... yeah. We all know this.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> I've always found Leman Russ a bit cliche-- to the point where I find him, for lack of a better word, extremely lame. Where most of the Primarchs have character flaws or some pseudo-mythological basis that makes them interesting, this guy's just an angry, angry drunk viking. Where Fulgrim is Adonis, and Sanguinius is Jesus, and Horus is Lucifer, Leman Russ is just a drunk with a big stick. He's not even Odin, which is generally what people point to as Russ' mythological basis-- that's, interestingly enough, Magnus, who is betrayed by his own father at Ragnarok.


Leman Russ is Joseph. He er... has a Beard.

Apart from this one ^, it seems that Leman Russ and Magnus are the most liked.


----------



## Aenarian (Dec 28, 2008)

Smurf Primarch, just because everyone else hates him.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

ferrus manus means iron hand.... maybe they named him that because of his metal hands. iron hand primarch of the iron hands. lol a little redundent there dont you think


----------



## Godstud (Jan 22, 2009)

Conrad Kurze was just a goth crybaby emo!

Lion El'Jonson would come in second since if I was Luther I would have kicked his ass.

Everyone hates Guilliman because he was so much better than the rest. (OK, I play Ultramarines so I gotta stick up for the guy)


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I gotta stick up for my primarch here...He wasn't "sitting back" or "waiting to see who won." Well, maybe he was, but the reason he was held up is because he stopped to help Russ's legion with some threat that would've seriously gimped them hardcore.

Word to your mother.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

CamTheApostle said:


> ... Besides, this guy reminds me way too much of some freakish gene-splicing accident involving a motivational speakers and Bill Lumbergh. I am sure his purity seals are probably fucking TPS reports.


"Um... I am going to need that in triplicate on my desk first thing tommorow...mmmkay?" :good:


My vote goes for the Cyclopean, Magnus. Nothing says "ultimate power" like screwed up depth perception. The story just seems dumb to me. Don't get me wrong, I like the Thousand Sons, but only due to the post Heresy stuff.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Guillman. Now this isn't to say I hate him, I may detest the pages his name is written on, I may loathe and depise the paragraphs describing him, but I don't hate him.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

The Ultra Smurf himself Robute Gulliman!! All he does is ruin legions and sits around at Ultramar and then gets them to parade around! Get this Gulliman; you should be expeting a visit from say about 10, 000 Templars very soon!!

Although I also hate Lion, it was a smart move to turn your legion into girls and get them to wear dresses!! HA!


----------



## Fangio (Nov 23, 2008)

Fugital357 said:


> Agamenon. Seriously, maybe if the Emperor is so darn smart, why did he put *him* in charge of space marines? And after denying him a chance to save the people he loved, no less?
> 
> I mean, the guy had wires in the head that made him crazy. Really. Bad fluff there, homes.


My guess is Angron.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> My vote goes for the Cyclopean, Magnus. Nothing says "ultimate power" like screwed up depth perception. The story just seems dumb to me.


Sounds like a problem you need to take up with Odin and the Vikings.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Cole Deschain said:


> Sounds like a problem you need to take up with Odin and the Vikings.


Nah, viking and Norse myth and legends are good, but just don't get me going like say Arthurian legend or Roman history. I dunno, it jest seems a bit weird. I can't explain it... :dunno:


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

mine would have to be fulgrim in his pink..... argghhhh


----------



## AzraelJahannam (Jun 28, 2008)

Guiliman.... cause the ultras are so easy to hate... shouldn't... but I do....


----------



## Fugital357 (Jan 19, 2009)

Fangio said:


> My guess is Angron.



Yes. That was a typo, I don't know how that got through. I do review before I post...

Maybe its because I've been reading the Iliad. *sigh*


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

definatly fulgrim i mean come on he likes pictures painted in feacies and then talks to them now thats weird.


----------



## anarchyfever (May 24, 2008)

Sanguinius, becuase nothing says awesome like getting your ass kicked by an emo (Horus)

nah just kidding, fulgrim becuase hes a perfectionist freak who makes Sisters of battle look ugly


----------



## Sinjordan (Jan 12, 2009)

Lorgar, without a doubt is my most hated. His need to worship a higher power led him and his legion to chaos, and was a major cause for Horus's turn. He's a religous nutter who had a temper tantrum, grrrrr, he and his legion are lame.


----------



## Ahriakan (Oct 2, 2008)

I'd have to go with Rogal Dorn as my most hated. The Holier-Than-Thou attitude of his always made me want to spit.

Flight of The Eisenstein really brought it all together for me why I intensely dislike him. Read on and find out.


----------



## tssxxx (Feb 5, 2008)

I ABSOLUTLEY HATE GULLIMAN OF THE ULTRAMARINES (if that is how u spell it) firstly he split up like the coolest thing ever ( called space marine legions) into tiny little panzy pragades that cnat meet huge threats, e.g abbadonms 13th black crusade, secondly cause he parades around all day and is a giant poof, and finally cause ultamarines or vanilla marines are so dam easy to win with like come on, easyest army ever, oh and they always get all the updates and attention from GW, and are always in the supplement boxes, e.g assault on black reach, battle for maccagre, come on put dark eldar and tau in in it or somehting just no god dam smurfs. I HATE GULLIMAN:angry:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

yah really why did the creator or creators of 40k have to basically put what? like 2/3s of the space marine honor to the ultra marines. seriously. they are probably least interesting. The only reason why i dont hate the word bearers (besides the fact that in the old rule book you could have 9 troop choices.) is because they powned the ultra marines. Oh and hoot hoot for Fulgrim for kicking that boys ass.


----------

